# Broken Beyond Repair



## applebear

I thought my next post would be a happy one, sharing my new and improved home. But all I have is this, as the contractor ran and destroyed my life.

Please, don't talk down to me on what I *should* have done, I have enough people doing that and the depression is so bad...I don't think it's going to take much more to push me over that edge. 

All I wanted was to feel safe...it's so hard being all alone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hopefully you didn't pay him.


----------



## CallMeVilla

Local District Attorney is first call.  Then the local church to see if somebody will lend you a hand (try it).

Hope you can find a compassionate soul to stand up for you.  If you lived in my community, I'd organize one big work party for you


----------



## nealtw

If he had finished it there still would have been problems with what we can see already.
Shoulda, woulda, coulda aside, what can we do to help.
Right now we need to get the house covered and water tight, some insulation. And then figure out what your next steps are.
We do feel the pain, and mostly that is why most of us are here to help.


----------



## JoeD

What would you like to know from us?
What was he hired to do?
What did or didn't he do?


----------



## applebear

First thing I did was call county attorney, which told me to call police...wasn't real sure why, as I all ready knew it was a civil matter but the cop was sympathetic enough to make some calls to at least try to stop him from harming others [he did it to a couple others as well, I was just hit the hardest]. 

I am legally disabled, so I applied for state legal aide, and the first call I got was very belittling. The attorney spent most the time making me feel 2 inches tall and telling me it was doubtful any attorney would take my case. The next attorney that called wasn't as harsh, but still said it was doubtful they would take the case but would see what could be done. I was approved to have an attorney in my area give advice on the contract ONLY, and that is also only if a local attorney agrees to do it for free. I haven't heard anything back on that yet.

A friend has been trying to get habitat of humanities attention, but the branch that covers my area is so small and disorganized that it appears to also not be an option. Many in the community know what happened and I have found most distance themselves, including my own family. So I wasn't really asking or expecting anything, I was just feeling really really bad and I don't know what to do any more. 

I think most feel I got what I deserved, and I guess I really can't argue with that. I was very rushed on this, I am too trusting and I screwed up. 

To try to answer the questions, he was hired to do the siding, fence, windows, front door, another door so I had another way out and he was suppose to have a guy that worked with him to do the fusebox. He was suppose to do some other stuff as well, but it's not down on paper so just going on what is. He put in the front door, that doesn't work...I have to force lock it by putting weight on the bottom just so the top deadbolt will lock [the bottom knob part won't latch at all]. He put in one window, took out another window and left it with just plywood. He put some drywall up in one room, but it's not flush on one corner and unfinished [no plastering, sanding, texture, paint, etc]. He did a wire he wasn't suppose to [he told me he was licensed to and then after said 'don't tell anyone.' Same with a wire down in basement for central unit] and I now hear a loud snapping/popping noise from it every so often...I imagine it was done improperly too.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Call the local TV station, most cities have at least one that love to bring human interest stories like this. Two things can happen, the guy that did this shoddy work will have some heat on him making it hard to scam others and maybe a group will see the story and champion your cause of improving things and making your house right. Just a thought.


----------



## frodo

where is your area? ,  I would volunteer my labor.   sorry to hear it.    you can file a small claims on him.
 best thing to do with a guy like that,   have some else call him,  to look at some work.  when he gets to their house.

have a hand to mouth talk with him.
is the guy on face book ?  slam him hard.


----------



## CallMeVilla

I believe the media is your best bet in this case.  Not just TV but the local newspapers too.  Here is what you should do:

1.  Write up a brief, succinct one-page explanation of what happened.  Dates, bullet points, main events only.  Include your name and contact info.  If you do not know how, I can do it for you ...  Message me your contact information.

2.  Invite the TV and newspaper to visit the house, take video, pictures, etc.  Explain the damage to you and the house.  If you have a church affiliation, invite them too.  You might also invite your neighbors to be there to say "SHAME" on the contractor who hurt you.  The added people give seriousness to the story.

3.  Make a public plea for two things:  (1) weatherizing and fixing the house, (2) stopping this crook from hurting anyone else.

http://www.wikihow.com/Sample/Press-Release


----------



## frodo

heck man,     put his name on this forum

 just say what he did.  He can not sue you for telling the truth.  only if you lie.

the truth is the best defence to a slander suit.


Judge Judy said that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Red

Dirty B*****D!!!!  I hate people like him.


----------



## applebear

I don't know if I could handle media attention...I write fairly ok [is how I learned to 'talk'], but when it comes to talking and having a camera pointed on me-not so well, I tend to dissociate under direct stress. I'm just not sure I can handle the humiliation of it all?

I've thought about making a gofundme page, but as I got half way through...it felt tacky asking for myself and there are people in much greater need that deserve help so much more. 

If I could get the materials, I had hopes my friend could help me find volunteers to finish up the work...though we did try that route once before [for smaller jobs, before all this happened] and his volunteers left me stranded after buying all the materials with no explanation....that's another story. 

The contractor wouldn't talk to me at all. He tried to have his wife collect his tools he left here and told her I would only release them to him...he never came to collect. Instead he blocked me on fb and started liquidating all their belongings and moved out of state. There wasn't a thing I could do, but watch. 

Another friend asked a mutual friend we grew up with, to come help me move some stuff to the basement to give me more room [very cramped and I'm basically living in one room with 3 dogs, but they are my family...I don't know what I'd do if they weren't here despite the discomfort] and to ask her church and connections if there were any way to help...she told me there wasn't really anything and suggested looking into grants [which I haven't really found much yet].

Sorry so long, I appreciate you guys listening and not jumping me...took 10 years to take this step, and it was suppose to 'empower' me to feel I could start doing other things. My ex-therapist was wrong. Now I'm chasing bats and mice out of my house, waiting for it to burn down...I've never felt so defeated and afraid.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Applebear, there's not one of the regular posters here that doesn't feel bad about the experience you've encountered. People who scam folks like you should have a special place in hell as far as I'm concerned. All to often I hear of people who have someone take their money only to leave them with shattered dreams and a mess to clean up.

Here's the thing, you have to take ownership of the fact, you screwed up. You hired the wrong guy to make renovations and they didn't turn out. So what, we've all made mistakes. I've made tons over my life. I did it, not someone else. I've moved on. 

The thing is, you have a mess and it needs to be weatherized before things get worse. You don't have to be a TV personality, just tell your story. Want things to get better, take ownership and start the process of making your life better. I'm not beating you up, but if you want a pity party we can't help with that. We can advise you on how to take a step forward that will improve your quality of life.

I went to a hockey game the other night in Nashville and followed in 3 disabled vets who didn't have lower limbs. They walked under their own power with the assist of artificial limbs, didn't ask for special treatment, only wanted to watch a hockey game. They took ownership of their situation, moved on and didn't make excuses.

A bad thing happened, so what, lets make it better.


----------



## applebear

I don't have a problem owning up to my mistakes, but it is hard for me to feel I don't deserve help because of them. I wasn't asking for a pity party, it took me awhile to come here and just talk about it. I have tried to find solutions with help of a few friends without burdening anyone too much. I have all ready done most of what was suggested here, and those things were REALLY hard...but the media thing really triggered me, but it wasn't for the reasons being implied. 

It's not about worrying about what I look like or say on tv, it's just being truthful that I mentally shut down and can't talk. People with no limbs can get artificial, but there are no artificial voice boxes. I don't mean to, but my mind just shuts down...I've had my ex slamming me up against things by the throat demanding I talk and I just can't. As my therapist said, he has never met such a severe case and we learned to communicate by writing...which is how I learned to talk way back before my teens. I can't undo that damage that fast, even vets with no limbs take a long time to go through the process of accepting, learning and walking again. My disability is different, but just as crippling...

I'm not against the idea, just trying to explain it may not be possible. Can other people speak for you? Can they just quote some things you write down? Are pictures of the house enough? Just talking and having a camera pointed at me is really bad. It's not about admitting I made a mistake...I think most know I take full responsibility. But it's the inability to *literally* vocalize. I over write because that is how I learned to 'talk.' In person, I am very quiet and shut down.

If I don't have to be on camera, and someone can help guide me there...then I would feel better about looking at that option. Maybe I could talk about the steps with someone in a little more detail if still willing? I think I will talk about this with my therapist as well, about options how to work around the talking issue.

PS Just so you know, I am not offended at all by your response.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well maybe the tv route isnt the best approach at this point. Newspapers have reporters who also love human interst stories. Im sure theres someone local who would be more than willing to help if they knew your plight. Please know we wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## applebear

Thank you, I appreciate it. Has given me a lot to think about.


----------



## nealtw

Allow yourself to get angry, throw a fit or two and then decide on what you can do. Don't try to do anything, just do it. Sometimes you fail, you just have to do something else. You went ahead and did something here that failed, you had lot's of help with that failure so it is ok to be angry. I hope you have contacted Call me Villa


----------



## applebear

Yeah it's hard for me to just let myself get angry, but I think you are right. And I do think I'll be messaging callmevilla and looking into maybe some less abrasive ways to get some attention on the matter. I also realize I need to get some protection for that side, though I'm not sure how...it had black mold on the wall he busted out. I imagine it's covered on that side [if you see towards the end where it has no plywood, that is pretty rotted out from the old siding being popped up and allowing weather in], but I would like to keep it from coming any further into the home if possible. I was looking into usda grants last night, there's an application fee...does anyone know anything about them?

Frodo where were you from? 

I just got a message last night from friend stating some news on the contractor...appears he's getting a *little* karma. It's a start. He's now in Washington...those living there, please be careful.


----------



## nealtw

Yes I suspect he covered stuff he should have and maybe that sheet will have to come off for a better look. But for now we want to get some house wrap or a tarps to just cover it up to protect you your stuff and the rest of the house for the winter.


----------



## nealtw

http://www.homedepot.com/p/TYVEK-HomeWrap-9-ft-x-150-ft-Roll-Housewrap-D13499991/100422450
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/red...60-millimetres-wide-and-50-metres-long/951143
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/slim-pro-hammer-tacker/980972
This will get you started, tyvek, tuck tape, stapler, and 1/4" staples, A ladder and a little help from a freind.
You will want to remove the rest of the siding from that side of the house.


----------



## nealtw

We need a picture of the suspect soarce of the snapping down stairs.


----------



## applebear

I am going to try to get pictures today...we have some freezing rain coming, so will see how it goes. The snapping sound is coming from inside-I *think* it is coming from a wire and some sockets he replaced, but not positive. 

The siding is most likely asbestos...not sure anyone will be willing to touch it, and you really aren't 'suppose' to if not bonded. Though I doubt anyone is going to notice that one corner since most is tore off all ready, long as I don't put it in the trash. 

Anyhow, too tired now but will look at links later and try to get those pictures later on today.

Thanks again Neal


----------



## slownsteady

> He did a wire he wasn't suppose to [he told me he was licensed to and then after said 'don't tell anyone.' Same with a wire down in basement for central unit] and I now hear a loud snapping/popping noise from it every so often...I imagine it was done improperly too.


This could be a real serious situation if it is electrical. &#55357;&#56871;Maybe the higher priority. Please give us more details.


----------



## applebear

The electrical is old I assume. The contractor said he wire he replaced was so brittle it just snapped in half...I didn't see if it really had or not, but I wouldn't be shocked. He replaced it with a wire he said he had at home, bought some new outlets and covers and linked one from the other before putting drywall over it. 

I took many pics, wasn't real sure what was wanted...but did manage to get the cellar door pried open for a shot of the fuse box as well.

This is the wire leading from the fuse box to outside I believe...I was told it was stripped, very out of code and not suppose to be laying directly on house [roofers did that, they didn't lay it back on the peg there for it...regardless, still out of code and is suppose to be going up through a pipe]





Another wire, completely stripped





Fuse box, 60 watt I believe...it's a mess, also out of code. Insurance won't cover me until replaced [well probably won't now regardless even if it had been, but I digress].





One of the outlets he did.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You know, him walking was probably a blessing in disguise...


----------



## applebear

And just some random pics I took around the house to try to give a closer look of what's going on there.


----------



## frodo

applebear,  I'm down here in southern Mississippi.    close to a place called Natchez Ms.   you might have heard of it

I have seen interviews on tv,  where the person speaking was not shown, if you can use a tape recorder, in your house, by your self, tell your story in your own way,  the tech guys can edit pictures of your house with you talking,  hell man,    they can make you sound like an english earl !!!  LOL   

from the looks of the work he did.  your better off with out him.


----------



## nealtw

There are poeple here that know more about the electrical than I do. Your wiring is old and should be replaced and atleast the main box should have a cover on it and the holes in the bottom should have plugs in them. It appears to have one white wire just hanging there that should be dealt with.

This guy didn't know what he was doing and as Frodo said you are just as well with out him. It would have gone from bad to way worse. We need to get that side of the house covered for the rest of the winter.


----------



## zannej

I think that if you are too uncomfortable to speak on camera you can just tell the reporter off-camera or write things down and explain your disability and maybe have a proxy to speak for you or they can just report on your story.

I've seen stories like this where they didn't even have the person affected speak at all. They just reported it.

I'm hoping you can get some help with this very soon and I'm sorry that some scumbag took advantage of you.


----------



## applebear

I know it was probably for the best he walked away, I just wish it didn't leave me in such a bad spot.

I'm going to have to look around and see if I can find help with sealing that side up. My guess is not too many are going to want to due to time of year. 

The fusebox has a cover, every time someone messes with it, they keep taking it off. I have 2 fuseboxes, the other is in the shower. I don't know anyone with experience with electrical, so I can't do much more than just put the cover back on.

I could probably do something like that Frodo. I'm waiting on villa to get back to me on what exact details he needs, and see where to go from there.


----------



## Chris

Applebear, Is there a Lowes near you?


----------



## applebear

I think we have a lowes about an hour and half away.


----------



## Chris

Do you have anyone to give you a hand getting it waterproofed?

Have you talked to anyone on continuing with the project?


----------



## applebear

At this time, no. 

I've talked in great detail about it with my ex therapist...he's tried to get some attention for it, but is unable to get a response from the sources he's trying. He said if we could get the materials, maybe he could find volunteers...but other than that, things have kind of hit a wall.


----------



## oldognewtrick

If you attend a church, men's groups have been known to help folks out who need a hand. Or do you know someone who's active on a local church?


----------



## applebear

I had a friend ask around her church and said it didn't sound like much could be done, but suggested looking into grants, that maybe the city had something for the fusebox. I couldn't find anything in those regards through our town [we are pretty small].


----------



## oldognewtrick

Call your electric company, they will have access to programs that might be available if anyone does.


----------



## slownsteady

Also check in at Town Hall to see if there is local help available. Maybe in the form of grants, or low/no interest loans.


----------



## applebear

I did call the electric company a good 2-3 years back. I am on a program for low assistance heating and they said I was automatically on the list for the weatherization program, but that it goes by priority to those according to heating bill and I've just never made it high enough on the list to get it. 

I am checking more on grants, the only one I could find so far is one through HUD atm. The city has a program for helping with property taxes, but I will ask when I go in if they have anything else in the form of grants...my guess is not likely, but you never know.


----------



## Chris

applebear said:


> I don't know if I could handle media attention...I write fairly ok [is how I learned to 'talk'], but when it comes to talking and having a camera pointed on me-not so well, I tend to dissociate under direct stress. I'm just not sure I can handle the humiliation of it all?
> 
> *I've thought about making a gofundme page, but as I got half way through...it felt tacky asking for myself and there are people in much greater need that deserve help so much more. *
> 
> If I could get the materials, I had hopes my friend could help me find volunteers to finish up the work...though we did try that route once before [for smaller jobs, before all this happened] and his volunteers left me stranded after buying all the materials with no explanation....that's another story.
> 
> The contractor wouldn't talk to me at all. He tried to have his wife collect his tools he left here and told her I would only release them to him...he never came to collect. Instead he blocked me on fb and started liquidating all their belongings and moved out of state. There wasn't a thing I could do, but watch.
> 
> Another friend asked a mutual friend we grew up with, to come help me move some stuff to the basement to give me more room [very cramped and I'm basically living in one room with 3 dogs, but they are my family...I don't know what I'd do if they weren't here despite the discomfort] and to ask her church and connections if there were any way to help...she told me there wasn't really anything and suggested looking into grants [which I haven't really found much yet].
> 
> Sorry so long, I appreciate you guys listening and not jumping me...took 10 years to take this step, and it was suppose to 'empower' me to feel I could start doing other things. My ex-therapist was wrong. Now I'm chasing bats and mice out of my house, waiting for it to burn down...I've never felt so defeated and afraid.



I think you should do this, I will personally help promote it on my end.


----------



## Chris

Be expecting a delivery from Menards on either Sunday or Monday morning.

1 roll of house wrap
2 rolls of tape
1 hammer stapler
2 boxes of staples

If you have any questions on delivery call Heidi at Menards


----------



## applebear

Thank you so much Chris, you have been too kind and beyond generous. I am looking for someone to help me seal that side, so hopefully that part of the stress will be eased real soon. I will keep you posted, again thank you.


----------



## frodo

applebear,  do you go to church?    pretty good place to meet and greet,  they also tend to band together and help each other


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> If you attend a church, men's groups have been known to help folks out who need a hand. Or do you know someone who's active on a local church?



Contact your local Lions club if you have one, we do this sort of project all the time up here, because..as Lions . we serve. No questions asked.
Its possible other organizations may also do service work.
Good luck.


----------



## zannej

Rotary Club also helps sometimes.


----------



## applebear

Frodo, I do not go to church. I've never had a lot of experience with them if honest. 

Haven't heard of the Rotary Club, but I *think* we do have a lions club or at least one around the area. There's a Lion's club recycle bin down at one of the stores that people take their old newspapers or cans. 

I'll ask around and see what I can find out. 

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## nealtw

This is how we install windows


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY[/ame]


----------



## applebear

You know Neal, you showed me this before and I even sent it to contractor asking is this how you do it? He's like oh yeah yeah...it'll be sealed tight. Then when it came time...he'd just do it the way he wanted. Every time I questioned something, he'd say what I wanted to hear and then do it another way.

He bullied and guilted me a lot using my disability and income, until I started to ask him how he would feel with just plywood protecting him when the weather was dropping below zero. I won't even go into what his reply was to that, the guy was unbelievable. 

Sorry, think that's a little of the anger coming out that we talked about before.


----------



## Tellebot

I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm sure it has been so hard, but you are doing the right thing reaching out to ask for the help that you need now. You should never feel embarrassed or ashamed to ask for help to make your home safe and comfortable and fix someone else's mistakes. There are a lot of good people willing to help any way they can.

I am not qualified to advise you on the work your house needs, but I work with people who have disabilities. If you let me know where you live (county and state) I may be able to help you find programs and organizations that serve people with disabilities in your area that may be able to find sources of money and willing hands to help finish the job. You can send me a message if you prefer to keep it private.


----------



## havasu

I as well would love to know where you are located Applebear.


----------



## Chris

If any of you guys want to lend a hand.

http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_action_ids=10205155202896377&fb_action_types=og.shares


----------



## havasu

Done! I hope we get April the help she needs to correct this wrong doing by that idiot!


----------



## frodo

If these guys raise the money for materials,  pay for my gas, 
I will donate 1 week of my time, tools, 
 i will require a 6'x2' spot on the floor to put a sleeping bag


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm in, come on guys, here's a chance to make a difference. Also, be sure to share on facebook and twitter if you do that stuff.


----------



## Chris

Please put it on your facebook. My facebook friends are cheap I guess.


----------



## zannej

I put it on Facebook and tagged a few contractor types who like to help people out.


----------



## applebear

Thank you all, I really do appreciate it...if anything has come from this, I know some care and that alone is a lot. Whatever happens, please know that.

Frodo, just maybe...volunteers may be a little rough, I'm going to see what my extherapist says there. I have had a husband/wife friends in NY suggest they may be interested in making a trip, though I'm not sure how serious they were. We will see where things go.


----------



## nealtw

We do hope that people who have been helped here will want to pay it forward and again this would be a good place to do that.
http://www.gofundme.com/lj4qxs?fb_action_ids=10205155202896377&fb_action_types=og.shares

OK we have that under way and hopefully we can see some success there, we do have to start working on the plan of action.
1, with Chris's generousity we have the material to keep the water out of the house,
2 we will be looking forward to hear that Applebear has found some way to get that installed 
3 someway to raise some funs to make repairs to the house is atleast livible--- underway.

The rest of the list may be long and will be adjusted to the amount of funds that are raised.

So what was on the list for the contractor.

You said you locked up some of his tools, what tools do you have, his and yours.

What are you capable of doing, can you swing a hammer drive a screw, use a saw, if not is there some of this stuff you think you would like to learn. This a self help site.


----------



## applebear

Contractor was suppose to do siding, all windows, 2nd door, front door and fence. Also fusebox, he 'supposedly' had someone lined up...later he said he would do the work and the guy would sign off on it [I said no to this, and I'm guessing that was his original plan because he tried to pull that stunt twice]. He was suppose to do some jobs after these, but we obviously never go that far.

I would have to look to see what tools he left behind [in basement]...I know there was a case of blade attachments [I assume the base of it was there somewhere too], a handsaw, extension cord, metal ladder [not full size, one of those that folds out like ^] and I think drill. I assume some other stuff, I didn't look real closely. 

I have 2 or 3 windows out in garage, but I think they are all the wrong size...except maybe one small one, that was suppose to be for bathroom [he said it couldn't be used for some reason, but I didn't understand his reasoning]. Is a few plywood sheets and some pull apart insulation. 

I think I could probably work a hammer, saw, etc...I'm willing to try. I don't do well with holding up or carrying real heavy things, but I can handle most other things. Can't get on my knees, for anything. I've done some minor patching, sanding and painting.


----------



## nealtw

Post another thread in the electrical forum and include the photos of the wires outside, the box in the basement and what ever you have in the bathroom.


----------



## applebear

Ok I will get picture of the bathroom fusebox today.


----------



## Chris

Just got the call. Delivery is in route. Hopefully you are home to tell them where to put it.


----------



## applebear

I am home, may have to be put in house [I have no clue how big roll is] because garage is a little complicated at the moment. 

Thank you again Chris!


----------



## Chris

No problem. The roll can sit outside I'm sure. The rest is small stuff.


----------



## applebear

Got it...thank you Chris! It's in the house, reaching out and trying to get the help to get it up so we're all most there on this step. Will share pictures when it is.


----------



## applebear

Got a picture of the fusebox in the shower...I hate touching that thing, it scares me.


----------



## Chris

I'm a little worried there is a fuse box in the shower.


----------



## nealtw

He was going to turn that so it was on the outside of the house but I think that too might be a problem.


----------



## Chris

In a proper panel I don't see why not?


----------



## nealtw

There is something about bringing things up to code if they are being moved, I think. I don't see a ground??


----------



## applebear

The back of the house is directly behind that box, would it really be that much trouble? Technically, it's a no no to be in shower, but the other electricians I had come look, were going to skim around it [put it in a protective box I believe]...only reason I went with this contractors guy was because they claimed they could flip it, but as we are finding out a lot of it was just smoke so who knows if he really could or not.


----------



## nealtw

http://www.asbestossiding.org/tips-removing-asbestos-siding/


----------



## applebear

I talked to the Iowa workforce [osha] today and the guy that showed up to test my siding said it was asbestos [25% and some other details I really didn't understand]. The contractor was given a citation. 

I was told that if I or volunteers take the siding down, that it would be ok. If I hire someone however, it changes things and they would have to be bonded particularly to remove it. 

A question that has popped up, is what to do with it once it's down as you can't just toss it in the bin [big fine and the bags/disposal fees are crazy high]. My brother has an abandoned farm out of town...is it dangerous to burn? I would assume yes, but I'm just a little lost at what I'm going to do with this stuff as I take it off...part of the reason that pile of junk is still laying in my yard is because some of it is in there and we just don't know what to do with it. 

Anyhow, just thought I'd update what was going on there.


----------



## Chris

Proper disposal for Asbestos pipe I deal with aout here is to wet it and bag it. Most of our landfills will take it here, I believe they have a way of recycling it. Start searching google to see if there is any place near you that will accept it.

If you tear it off yourself I would wet it first, it is the particles that are bad and when wet they won't fly around.


----------



## applebear

Yes our dump takes it, but it has to be double bagged in this special bagging [300+ per bag]...least that is what I was told. I will have to call to be sure [as neighbor got fined for how they did it], but as of now it will just be that little corner so I can get that side sealed and that'll be easy enough to stack out of the way behind the house.


----------



## Chris

How are things going for you?


----------



## applebear

Been better, been worse...having a little more trouble than expected. Waiting on Lions club to respond [they responded once, but haven't heard anything back from that]. If they don't, then going to call a school friends dad and see how much he would charge to seal side as it just needs to get done. 

Sorry for the long delay, wasn't planning for things to take this long. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## zannej

No worries about delays, applebear. I just hope that stuff starts getting done and that you get the help you need. I hope the lawyer will help you get some restitution.


----------



## applebear

Thanks for your patience all, I really do owe you for getting me out of that curled ball...some tough times still coming, but I'm going to try to stand strong and not be so hard on myself.

I had a long talk with a childhood friend today. She's sharing the gofundme page and trying to help get attention on the matter. I am a little scared, but trying to hold it together.

She called me just a bit ago, and I don't want to get too ahead of myself as it may not be 100%...but her brother said if I'm not too picky about the siding or color, he would like to donate what it would take to cover that side. From what he says, the materials Chris donated would be able to be used along with the job. 

I'm not sure if the mold on the inner walls are going to be an issue, but friends husband and brother are coming tomorrow to take a closer look and get measurements.


----------



## zannej

I think you're the one who has been patient, applebear. You're the one in the bad situation. Glad people were able to help you thus far. It can really be hard to pick yourself up and move on when things go wrong, especially when something like this happens. It can be hard to trust people after getting screwed over.

I hope the mold situation gets taken care of asap. I have a friend who basically sprayed bleach or something all over the mold on his walls (a tree fell on his house and jacked the roof so he had water coming in all over) but I don't know how effective that is.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping things work out. I'd love to see updates, but at your convenience. You've got enough to stress over. So, take care of yourself first.


----------



## applebear

Thank you for the kind words Zann, it is hard to pick ourselves up...but have to try right? Trust was really shattered through this. But, through even the negative responses...not all have been so harsh and shown they can have compassion and understanding despite how everything happened. 

It doesn't sound like the mold is going to be a huge deal, though I will have to face some hidden behind a panel in the back room at some point. Right now, it's at least contained and not being disturbed [except for what the contractor took out, which he did everything rambo style], which is what causes the bigger issue if I understand correctly. 

The guys were just here, and they went all around the house, to see what they will look at doing now [siding the exposed side], and hopefully what can be done in the mean time as we hopefully eventually get rest of funds for future. He even thought *maybe* he could get some electrician buddies to volunteer some time to replace the fuseboxs themselves [not the outside stuff, since that that will most likely take city permits and bigger money]. 

Before I even said anything to him, he said the exact same thing as you guys when looking at the plywood on the side of the home, "This has to all be redone." He's not a professional, and things won't be perfect, but they should be better. 

PS Chris, if for any reason we don't use your material...I will have it returned to store and refunded back to you. I couldn't tell if he could use it or not, but I don't think he looked real closely.


----------



## zannej

There are multiple television shows on now about people in similar situations to you, applebear-- in terms of trusting the wrong person. There are scumbags out there who will take advantage of people whenever they can. People with disabilities are the easiest targets for those scumbags. They like to prey on the most vulnerable. It really is sad. Even people who do everything right-- get references, check out background, etc... still get screwed over sometimes. Hindsight is 20/20 and its easy to look back and wish you had done things differently, but what's done is done. Best thing is to try to move forward.

I'm glad that you are making at least some progress on this so far. I hope things move forward quickly and smoothly from here on out.


----------



## applebear

I think you nailed it zannej, it's just time to move forward the best I can. It's hard some times to accept some things, but I'm just going to try to focus on the good ones and not let the negative swallow me up too much.

The guys were here Saturday and got a lot done, I wanted to share here first before updating anywhere else.  

They took all that plywood down, explained why it was bowing in spots after they redid it. Everything is all insulated now too. It was strange to walk into my kitchen today and find light...it no longer feels like a cave. 

I am just so grateful. We are slowly getting closer to the fuse boxes next, hopefully that goes without too many bumps.


----------



## slownsteady

Looks great Applebear. keep moving forward!


----------



## inspectorD

Yup... that looks like progress right there... glad someone came to help you out and give you a fresh start, a little at a time.


----------



## Chris

Looks great!


----------



## zannej

I know the feeling, applebear. My family had been screwed over on multiple occasions and I still have some bad blood with my neighbor/former tenants because of it. Granted it was nothing as dire as your situation, but I know that feeling of wishing I hadn't trusted the wrong people and having damage to the house and property because of it, and that we will never be able to recoup anything from those jerks. I find myself getting very angry at my neighbor, and there were times I considered retaliating somehow, but I always reminded myself that it wouldn't fix things. I've been trying to let go of some of the anger and move forward, but it can be tough-- especially with so much work to do to fix things up. I think you have been more proactive than I have and kudos to you on that front. It is inspiring me to try to do more.

I'm so glad that you are getting things done. My brother is actually going over to help a friend put up insulation on his house right now (an oak tree fell on his house and really messed it up-- he's had to do roof repair, replace some off the exterior walls, and now he's trying to get up insulation and siding). It all looks so easy on TV, but its a lot of work.


----------



## applebear

Part of it Zannej, is forgiving. Someday I will have to forgive him to truly move on...not for his sake, but my own. I'm nowhere near that point yet, but I'm aware enough to know it will have to come. Maybe when the wounds aren't so fresh. 

But deep breath...I encourage you to also try to think of what your neighbors did, and maybe too someday be able to forgive so you can move on. Like you said, there have been times I too have thought "how can I get even," then remember getting even does nothing but make us the same monsters they are. Forgiving is hard, but at least you can sleep at night after.

No debate on looking easier than it is, I can see how hard these guys are working and they are putting so much effort into doing things as right as they know how. They came across a part under that big window, that was missing a 6 foot support...the wall just shook when they barely started hand chiseling some foam away. Now it doesn't budge.


----------



## applebear

I am just so overwhelmed with gratitude...it still gets in the 30s at night around here, and what a difference I feel. This house has always been breezy and cold, but you just never realize it can get worse. 

I am waiting on one written appraisal for the fuse boxes, and it looks like we have raised enough to take on that next. 

I sorted through the debris last week, took 3 days and 6-7 big bags later...still looks like a tornado ran through there, but it's at least sorted and heading in the right direction.


----------



## nealtw

Well, that sure looks better.:banana:


----------



## applebear

It's sure getting there isn't it?


----------



## Chris

I'm glad to see things are still moving forward.


----------



## inspectorD

That is Fantastic!!..See what a little community help can do...it comes in all kinds of ways, very happy for you!!
Keep helping any way you can...and always continue to pay it forward when your project is done, just like the folks helping you...that is what builds you back up.


----------



## applebear

Many from the community have been very kind, and those helping right now have tried to protect me from those being a bit negative...I see some of it, just try to keep moving forward. We still have to raise funds for the last 3 sides of the house, but I think we have accomplished a lot regardless-just so so grateful to all [you guys too!]. 

I think you are spot on about paying it forward, that it will be part of what is going to build me back up too. Can you help me with ideas on how to keep helping? I have asked if there is anything I can do, usually told no and then I worry I'm just getting in the way [so I shy away from asking again]...but I have to wonder if there are things I can do without being asked, and just not aware of them.


----------



## Chris

One thing you can do without getting in the way is by helping keep the work area clean. It saves the guys working a bunch of time that can be focused in work.


----------



## inspectorD

Well....
You can do whatever you feel is right, and are good at. That way you don't feel awkward when your trying to help, and folks aren't exactly appreciative.
Some folks that are helping you do it for their own reasons, most folks do. I appreciate the folks that are not underfoot, only because I really want to get them the help they need, and get myself done with the project. I like to chat it up a bit too, but thats my own thing.
Do what you feel comfortable doing, and do not hesitate to just go help someone else with something unrelated to your project. 
That is how you help others, that may just need that small help, over the hump. Just like yourself...and us Kind folks here.


----------



## applebear

Thank you for the suggestions. I think some times I believe I have nothing to offer...but it helps to put it in prospective and gives me some ideas, maybe what I think 'isn't much' will be 'a lot' to someone else. Who knows, maybe help a little with my self confidence issues too.


----------



## zannej

I think one thing you can do is to share your story with other people and maybe even put the name of the contractor out there to warn people to beware him (if that is legal to do). You can do it via text and such. What happened to you can be a cautionary tale for others-- it can also help people who are in similar situations to see that they are not alone.

Also, if you can cook, maybe some cookies or brownies or refreshments or something for the people working might be good. Or even fruit or something.


----------



## Chris

Can we get an update!

I hope you keep plugging away at this. Remember Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## applebear

Absolutely Chris...just hasn't been a whole lot to update. The exposed side is about 98% done. I haven't seen the guy that is helping since the last time he was here, but talked to him briefly about the fusebox...he said he would give the electrician the deposit [some people have made donations directly to him] and talk to him [electrician] on the 20th. It doesn't seem he has, but I imagine he is super busy, so I try to be very courteous to that. 

I got the debris completely bundled, bagged and sorted for next weeks junk day...I admit, I fell back a lot here. I think part of it was triggered by seeing things up close to where my hands were in it and just reliving the trauma of what happened. Another part is I got a bit of bad news, but I can't share it openly on the forum [if you want to pm, I can share there but it's nothing real surprising].

I suppose it's normal to stumble, but it's been a struggle to get back up. I'm so sorry I'm such a mess and if I'm letting anyone down, I am trying to keep moving forward...it's just harder some days.


----------



## inspectorD

HEHE, Don't you worry about letting any of us down...thats not even possible...
Remember we are here to help get you back up,and remember just not to  let yourself down, or your the one thats right back where you were.. 
If this was easy..there wouldn't be anyone around to need help.:banana:

Here's to things moving forward, and to folks there actually doing the work, what a nice bunch of guys...and you can tell them I said that.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You should be proud of the progress you've made. When you first came here, you were the victim. Now you're out bagging trash, have one side mostly done and a turn around of attitude. Congratulations to you! Be proud, celebrate your victory and continue moving forward. There are still battles to win and I believe deep down in my heart you will win these.


----------



## nealtw

It was heart warming to here you had a warmer house after that side was closed up. I think we all want to hear good news, we just have to be as patient as you have to be. Glad to hear you're getting the mess cleaned uop.


----------



## applebear

Thanks for the encouragement and kind words. I'm just so tired and want this pain to end, it's harder some days to just keep yourself from rolling back into that dang ball. 

I am trying to do things to keep myself from going there, but I think I slip some times. 

Today I move all the stuff to the curb, and then tomorrow I go to talk to a pastor...not sure what to expect there.

Thanks again guys, I will hopefully have more updates as time passes.


----------



## applebear

Electrician just left.....













[cont.]


----------



## applebear

Have to cover this part, and make sure it's still accessible [just in case] but otherwise don't have to mess with it and they were able to link it all down to the bottom breaker. Now just to get it covered before my next shower, which kind of blows....I thought I'd surprise the neighbor by mowing her lawn and kind of regretting that now [will have to stink until then I guess]. 

And lastly.......





I'm going to burn this, and if there's so much as a knob left after...I'm going to burn it again.


----------



## nealtw

Well that has to be good news. You can just cover that with a peice of plywood and caulk the edges, just put a note on the door of the breaker box that there is a junction for circuit # ? above the shower behind the panel.


----------



## applebear

Yes, he said I could just put plywood or whatever over it.


----------



## nealtw

Be sure to put a not on the breaker box, years from now that could save someone alot of time and money.


----------



## Chris

Good to hear you got it taken care of.


----------



## JoeD

Screw the plywood cover on and you are fine. If you nail it I don't think that is consider accessible.


----------



## slownsteady

It looks great. I hope that the noise you were hearing a while back is gone with the old wiring


----------



## applebear

Was pretty big accomplishment today....just 3 1/2 sides to go, so it's progress. 

Just thought you guys might wanted to know, I don't plan to update site until next month. I try not to be annoying with it.

Anyhow, was a long day....plan to get to that shower cover tomorrow and have tree clean up from where they cleared space for the wire to go through. 

PS Neighbors were back partying this past weekend. Sadly electrical won't solve that problem.


----------



## slownsteady

> PS Neighbors were back partying this past weekend. Sadly electrical won't solve that problem.



Enough voltage, strategically placed, might work.


----------



## applebear

lol You might be onto something there Slow....just a little zap, nothing fatal.


----------



## bud16415

I&#8217;m not sure what code has to say about covering a J box with a piece of plywood and sealing it in with caulk. A waterproof J box isn&#8217;t a heck of a lot more money and I believe any inspector would view the location as a wet area according to code. I would suggest replacing the box with a waterproof box that would come flush with the drywall. then patch in the drywall and paint it and put the waterproof cover on and be done. There would never be a question as to what it was or where it was at down the road. 

Maybe one of the pros will be along and tell us just what is to code.


----------



## frodo

bad neighbors,,if loud after 10 pm its again the law
before then,  its legal, just obnoxious

I had a neighbor who was partying on a wednesday night.at 12am.  i stepped out in the back yard and fired a 12 gauge into the ground.   LOL....the music stopped,,,and they scattered

I went back to bed


----------



## applebear

I thought that was what they were going to do Bud, but apparently it's on me and I personally, was not real confident about the plywood. It was covered by wood before and the water does splatter up there, along with just normal mist. I thought maybe some kind of plastic sheet drilled over it instead? 

I don't know, guess I will hit the hardware store today and see what might be my options. I do know I would prefer not to have a box in there anymore, and a flat covering would be more appealing to me. If I can't find anything, I may have to do the plywood as a temporary solution [I do have some of that on hand].

Frodo, sounds like you aren't someone to mess with. lol But I could see that working [police would then be knocking on my door here]. Neighbor was gone last night, and for a VERY brief moment...I considered making the fire pit thingy vanish. Sigh, morals.  If honest, they may get called on that...fire pits are illegal here, especially a open top one like they are using. It's 10 feet from my house, come on...seriously?


----------



## nealtw

It's always good to illuminate a problem.
Friends had a problem with the drunks in the hot tup late every weekend. One neighbour was a lighting expert for rock bands and set up spot lights on four houses and rigged them to be noise activated. They made more noise and played with it for a half hour and then all went quiet and stayed that way for the most part. Now they are all friends and all laugh about it.


----------



## applebear

lol That's funny Neal...actually I've thought of things like that. Setting up a light that blinks annoyingly to voices that get so loud. But, I'm no good at that stuff, so we just have to live with it. 

See if it just calms down over time. She's a mother in her 30s, hopefully it's just excitement of new home partying and she'll start to feel the effects of staying up all night drinking. :beer:


----------



## applebear

Ok I need help with the leftover hole in shower. The hardware store was absolutely of no help. They suggested wall cover/paper and spackling, then painting over. And my favorite filling it in with foam. I explained it has to be accessible and that even if I could use foam, it would take like 3 cans. lol

Ok so I need to take a shower tonight, no getting around it. The only solution I can think of is to tape a plastic bag over it? It's probably only going to give me one shower before having to repeat the process...but that's all I'm coming up with. 

The store had no boxes that would go over it, or plastic glass or sheets that I could drill over it. So it looks like I'm back to the plywood? or looking online and ordering something. I really wanted it to look as much wall as possible, but I suppose in the end it's going to be whatever works.

Suggestions, links to boxes suggested earlier [as I'm not overly sure what we're talking about there]?


----------



## slownsteady

If you cut a piece of plywood exactly to size, spackle it smooth and then paint it the same color as the wall, i think you will be happy with that.

I just went back to look at the pic. Cut the drywall back to make a good looking squared-off hole. Better if you cut it back to a stud on either side. Then you'll have something to screw the 'cover' onto.

As for the other problem; put a motion detector light on that side of the house. adjust the setting to the test position or the shortest cycle it can give you. you can always claim you put it up so you can let the dogs out at night


----------



## applebear

slownsteady said:


> If you cut a piece of plywood exactly to size, spackle it smooth and then paint it the same color as the wall, i think you will be happy with that.
> 
> I just went back to look at the pic. Cut the drywall back to make a good looking squared-off hole. Better if you cut it back to a stud on either side. Then you'll have something to screw the 'cover' onto.
> 
> As for the other problem; put a motion detector light on that side of the house. adjust the setting to the test position or the shortest cycle it can give you. you can always claim you put it up so you can let the dogs out at night



Ok thanks, I'll try that. I may have to ask the electrician to see if he can push that box back better...somethings off about it, doesn't quite fit and I'm guessing that would interfere with getting anything to screw down flat over it.

I was just down snooping through all the tools the contactor left behind, should be something in there to help me get the job done. I have some drywall squares down there as well, though I think they tend to keep it away from bathrooms.

I thought of that too, lol but they all ready have a motion light back there and don't think they'd much care. Plus can't use it as an excuse for my dogs, is like 5 feet of land back there and my only door is up front. Hm maybe a system that shoots water when voices get too loud...you know, like when the cats on your counters and you give them a squirt to get off.


----------



## bud16415

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...CE/205727789?N=5yc1vZca29#product_description


----------



## nealtw

Was the snapping noise resolved?


----------



## applebear

nealtw said:


> Was the snapping noise resolved?



I haven't heard it in ages. We'll see if it crops back up this winter, as that seemed to be the connection at the time [real cold].


----------



## nealtw

Then it could be nothing more than expansion and contraction of wood.


----------



## applebear

Hope so Neal, was first time I've ever heard it and I've been here over 10 years. Maybe just because the side was exposed all winter...long as it stays away, I'll let it be one of lives little unsolved mysteries.


----------



## nealtw

When it was exposed may have swelled a little with moiture or new wet lumber installed, takes a while to dry and shrink. That's why you hear about settling cracks in new houses.


----------



## zannej

I'm late to the party. I wonder if plywood would be such a good idea? I mean, it would have to be covered in some waterproofing-- Thompson's Water Seal? What about some kind of mason board? They might not carry much of that these days, but I have some old stuff that is boards that look like tile for a kitchen backsplash. You can find regular plastic sheet thingies... There was some sort of plastic wall material.. I'm trying to find the link now.
Maybe some FRP wall board? And as for the box sticking out, you could shim the studs to make the wall panel flush.

Too bad it has to be a very tight seal, bc it would be cool to have some sort of door that could swing open-- sort of like a little medicine box but with the kind of seals used on fridges/freezers and if its ugly, maybe you could hang a shower caddy over it.


----------



## nealtw

Applebear still needs some help here.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=18737


----------



## butch23

First, let me say i'm so sorry for what happened to you .i have had to fix jobs like this .people like him is what good builders and honest people that try to do what's right ,run in to and what makes everyone look bad .i have been building for 40 years and it's hard for people to trust after this has happened. I understand this just wish i was close by and you would have myself and crew there to fix this mess .hang in there and it will all come together .low lifes like him is why the world is like it is ,god bless


----------



## zannej

Has anyone heard from applebear? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think Neal has been in contact with her. She could probably use some good thoughts sent her way.


----------



## applebear

butch23 said:


> First, let me say i'm so sorry for what happened to you .i have had to fix jobs like this .people like him is what good builders and honest people that try to do what's right ,run in to and what makes everyone look bad .i have been building for 40 years and it's hard for people to trust after this has happened. I understand this just wish i was close by and you would have myself and crew there to fix this mess .hang in there and it will all come together .low lifes like him is why the world is like it is ,god bless



Thank you for the kind words. I know there are a lot here that would help if they were closer and I appreciate the thought. It's been hard around here, over a year later and I sit in close to the same state. Someone will step in, give me hope and then yank it back out of my hands. I try not to be bitter, but admit it's hard.

You become a thing of gossip, instead of a person to help...it's easier to be seen as a thing, than a person. I fear people, some times even hate them because of what he did to me. I'm sorry people like that exist make it that much harder on good workers such as yourself. 

But it's nice to hear things like what you said that give you a little hope that not all are the same...maybe I'll be lucky enough to meet some and stop being a 'thing.'  

Thank you for your kind words and compassion, it's very appreciated at this time.


----------



## applebear

zannej said:


> Has anyone heard from applebear? I hope everything is ok.



I am sorry, have been feeling very down and don't want to lay that on the group. I visit often though, just tend to lurk in the shadows. Some times I try to join in...Neal says he likes to think of it as that I'm having a better day. 

I try, I try. xx


----------



## zannej

It's ok. I understand. I do hope things will get better for you soon.


----------



## MrMiz

I know you're not really in the "advice" stage anymore but I thought I would share some anyway(it is the internet, were advice is always given needed or not, after all).

Learn a new skill. Maybe not just one. Maybe learn them all, and keep going until you find one that absorbs your every waking thought OR maybe just one you enjoy. Heck if you try enough you might even find one that you can master. Our disabilities slow us down at some things, but you might find that your disabilities make you MORE capable at other things.

I don't know about grants and such that could help you, but if you have a local community college schedule and appointment with financial to see if you qualify for anything. I HIGHLY recommend community college as your first choice. If nothing is close then I recommend online courses. If you can't get anything funded for online courses then default to the internet education. Keep digging till you find something you love.

Once you've found it share it with others. It's a great way to pay things forward. Cooking? Welding? Calligraphy? Writing? Onigiri? You really don't know were learning something new can take you but you gotta let it take you there. Every time you feel like your down in the dumps and you're brain is telling you all the bad things about life don't try and change your brain. I honestly don't think you can, but what I do think you can do is change what your doing at the moment it's in the dumps, and learning is great for that. Sit down in front of a computer and research anything. Did you know there is a Japanese art called Dorodungo where you can polish dirt into a shiny ball? Seriously!  Whenever I try and "force" myself to be positive I fail, but when I'm learning something it doesn't matter if I'm positive or negative I'm just learning something.
Have some fun! Your brain is one of the most unique things ever to exist, even if it's depressed you should be sharing it with others. Maybe in a funny way, maybe in a weird way, just roll with it.

Your situation sucks... big time, keep working at getting it better, but for those moments where you're not feeling that awesome fill your brain with something new.


----------



## applebear

MrMiz said:


> I know you're not really in the "advice" stage anymore but I thought I would share some anyway(it is the internet, were advice is always given needed or not, after all).
> 
> Learn a new skill. Maybe not just one. Maybe learn them all, and keep going until you find one that absorbs your every waking thought OR maybe just one you enjoy. Heck if you try enough you might even find one that you can master. Our disabilities slow us down at some things, but you might find that your disabilities make you MORE capable at other things.
> 
> I don't know about grants and such that could help you, but if you have a local community college schedule and appointment with financial to see if you qualify for anything. I HIGHLY recommend community college as your first choice. If nothing is close then I recommend online courses. If you can't get anything funded for online courses then default to the internet education. Keep digging till you find something you love.
> 
> Once you've found it share it with others. It's a great way to pay things forward. Cooking? Welding? Calligraphy? Writing? Onigiri? You really don't know were learning something new can take you but you gotta let it take you there. Every time you feel like your down in the dumps and you're brain is telling you all the bad things about life don't try and change your brain. I honestly don't think you can, but what I do think you can do is change what your doing at the moment it's in the dumps, and learning is great for that. Sit down in front of a computer and research anything. Did you know there is a Japanese art called Dorodungo where you can polish dirt into a shiny ball? Seriously!  Whenever I try and "force" myself to be positive I fail, but when I'm learning something it doesn't matter if I'm positive or negative I'm just learning something.
> Have some fun! Your brain is one of the most unique things ever to exist, even if it's depressed you should be sharing it with others. Maybe in a funny way, maybe in a weird way, just roll with it.
> 
> Your situation sucks... big time, keep working at getting it better, but for those moments where you're not feeling that awesome fill your brain with something new.



You're not wrong, and I appreciate the words. If I'm honest though, I'm just plain exhausted. I had a time limit on loan with bank and now that it's lapsed, things are getting messy [as if they weren't all ready]. It's hard to consume your mind with a hobby, trait or activity, when the entire time you are just trying to breath.

I've been having a lot of surgeries lately, so that just adds bricks to my chest. I have learned some ways to pay it forward however [though half of the winter, I haven't been able to due to those surgeries :/], I started just mowing or weed wacking neighbors yards....no word, just do it. Same with shoveling out some of their drives and walks. I look for the ones that I think may need it most, such as the woman down the street battling cancer or just the lady across the way who works a lot.

Who knows, maybe some of the things you mention are in the cards down the road, but right now....I'm just fighting to keep my head above the water. These surgeries are taking it out of me, the stress is taking it out of me...I just need some things to give I think. In the meantime, when I'm able, paying it forward seems to make me feel best.


----------



## applebear

I haven't posted an update in ages, mostly as there wasn't anything to update about. I now have the funds for materials ONLY, as 1] that was the conditions of the person donating and 2] osha made it clear the old siding had to be volunteer base in able to take it down without having to get a contractor specially bonded for the type of it. 

That's the good news. Bad news, the people originally helping discontinued. Another person stepped in, but they are very scarce. They work, so I have to be respectful of that. I have other people willing to come help when he says when [for taking down siding, extra hands, etc]...they just don't know how to put in windows, doors or siding so he's our experienced hands.

With that, we got most of the siding up on the side that was exposed. All that is left is the upper lip that goes under the roof ridge. Then we have 3 sides left. Bank is applying pressure, though they admit I have proven I'm responsible and committed...still, money is money. *sigh*

Anyhow, some pictures of the nearly finished side. I had some fun with the sparrows ripping bits off the insulation and making nests, but we extended the siding to evict them. Other than that, it's just a matter of being patient and trying to keep the bank off me in the meantime [to their defense, it is about to the two year mark since this all began]. :hide:


----------



## havasu

Good to hear things look and seem way better than before.


----------



## nealtw

Well that side of the house and yard look much better, good to hear from you.
We are still pulling for you.


----------



## slownsteady

Progress is always good news. Congrats on moving forward and the work so far looks good!


----------



## applebear

Thanks all, I appreciate your continued support. I know some times I struggle with wanting to give up, but grateful for all the times you've drug me back out and helped me keep going.


----------



## zannej

I hope you can get the help to get the work done before the bank tries to foreclose. Although, frankly, it would be in the bank's interest to let the work get finished first. I just hope they don't give you trouble once it is done.


----------



## applebear

zannej said:


> I hope you can get the help to get the work done before the bank tries to foreclose. Although, frankly, it would be in the bank's interest to let the work get finished first. I just hope they don't give you trouble once it is done.



Thank you Zann. As you all ready know, the bank has become extremely impatient. Even though they promised I'd have the house I wanted in the end and things would work out after this contractor pulled his stunt...it appears this is coming from higher up and he is being pressured to get things out of me that I don't have the power over. 

He told me they had a bunch of houses foreclosed in the south that were just shredded, and put me in that category. I sent him pictures to try to prove I had put so much into this little dump and felt I had proven my commitment. It had no effect, and the demands became even louder.

I can't cry, I've just gone numb...I'm tired. :help:


----------



## Chris

Is it money they want or work done?


----------



## applebear

Chris said:


> Is it money they want or work done?



If I understood correctly, one or the other [I need to ask to be sure]...he just kept expressing the word "NOW" and I told him it's hard to put pressure on people who are doing something out of kindness.


----------



## Chris

Is he the bank Manager? If not go to the bank manager and explain what happened and show what you have done since to rectify the problem. I know my bank would be willing to work with someone in your situation.


----------



## applebear

They all know, there have been several meetings about it. They gave me an year, but it took nearly that long just to gather the money. They wanted me to dip into the donations to get it...I said no, as per the conditions of it.


----------



## zannej

I don't normally wish ill on people, but I really hope the contractor has some karmic retribution.

I wonder if Red Cross gives any assistance for situations like this.


----------



## havasu

The Red Cross is an organization who can be contacted, but they would probably be deferred to local civic organizations or local churches. 

http://www.redcross.org/about-us/who-we-are/mission-and-values


----------



## applebear

From what I could tell by looking at redcross [I looked a long time ago], they usually focus on disasters such as fires or floods. I don't think my home would fall under what they do.


----------



## zannej

applebear said:


> From what I could tell by looking at redcross [I looked a long time ago], they usually focus on disasters such as fires or floods. I don't think my home would fall under what they do.



I wonder if there are any organizations that specifically help with situations like this.
I know it was a huge problem in New Orleans after Katrina. Hundreds of families were taken by scam artists.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> I know it was a huge problem in New Orleans after Katrina. Hundreds of families were taken by scam artists.



Actually there were several thousand scam artists to the tune of some $80 million dollars. They are still prosecuting them to this day.


----------



## applebear

I've looked into every program suggested to me. Habitat told me they only help families [ie since I'm alone, I don't qualify]. Lions Club wouldn't respond after they discovered what it was about. And there were a couple others that just didn't respond.

There is little empathy for situations like this. I know I'll never make this mistake again, but there is little forgiveness for it.


----------



## zannej

applebear said:


> I've looked into every program suggested to me. Habitat told me they only help families [ie since I'm alone, I don't qualify]. Lions Club wouldn't respond after they discovered what it was about. And there were a couple others that just didn't respond.
> 
> There is little empathy for situations like this. I know I'll never make this mistake again, but there is little forgiveness for it.



Yeah, there seems to be a lot of victim-blaming going on and it is sad. Quite frankly, even people who do their research and do everything right still get ripped off from time to time. A lot of people just hire contractors without knowing the risks and are fortunate to not get scammed. But, unfortunately, there are scumbags out there who do stuff like this.


----------



## Chris

It's difficult, there is so many people scamming and ripping off programs that it takes away from people that actually need them.


----------



## havasu

I was there right after Hurricane Katrina. I was a fresh Red Cross volunteer, and my job for the first few days was to sit on a pallet of cash, I believe $20 Million dollars. Anyone who went into a Red Cross facility was handed $1,000. A few days later, I was shipped off to Birmington, Alabama, and ran a Red Cross shelter. I heard a bus pull up at 3 in the morning. Out came 60 African Americans, who were all talking with each other as if they were all family. One by one, they all denied knowing anyone else from the bus, and all lived on the same block, in the same township,  and all lost their wallets in the great storm surge, 20 miles from the ocean (big BS). After an hour of their shenanigans, they finally admitted they were all friends and neighbors, and had chartered a bus and were going from one Red Cross facility to another, demanding their $1,000. They were quite upset that I just didn't give them their money so they could move on the the next facility. As they were leaving, I called the police but they just shrugged their shoulders and said there was nothing they could do. 

From that point on, the Red Cross deals with disasters differently, and won't be ripped off anymore.


----------



## applebear

There needs to be better laws. Neighbor had contractor destroy his kitchen, so he fired him...got taken to court and still had to pay. By then, I knew not to fire the contractor but it didn't help me any. Heck, if I had a crystal ball, maybe I would have to save me from having to go through a winter with nothing but plywood protecting me. 

And yes it's sad programs are being abused. But I can prove every bit of this. All I see spammed on my FB, by my own friends, is how people like me [poor] are this and that...we're just out to get your money so we don't have to work. If only everyone knew how hard it was to ask for help in the first place, and how long and what it took to do so.

It's sad there are people who abuse programs of any sort that are meant to help, but I too once worked before becoming disabled and even then, I'd rather have my money risked on some bad than let one who really needed it go without. It's getting harder to scam, and it was not a snap to get help when it was my turn...I just didn't walk in and go, "Gimme." I had medical records going to my childhood, and I still had to wait and find a way to survive until my facts could be verified. 

Havasu proves the point by stating how Redcross does things much different now than just handing out money...so do others. I didn't want things to go this way, I wish I could take it back and be paying on my loan now without the threat of loosing my home...but I can't, and I'm sorry.


----------



## havasu

No reason to put out an apology. You have done nothing wrong. 

I also wish that the judges would put these unscrupulous contractors behind bars rather than pull their license and send them on their way to join with another licensed contractor and continue their unscrupulous activities.


----------



## zannej

havasu said:


> No reason to put out an apology. *You have done nothing wrong. *
> 
> I also wish that the judges would put these unscrupulous contractors behind bars rather than pull their license and send them on their way to join with another licensed contractor and continue their unscrupulous activities.



Exactly! You were someone in need and the jerk took advantage of you. He knew exactly what he was doing.

I think it is important to always look at the contracts, because there are times when it is perfectly acceptable to fire a contractor if they really screw up. Or at least tell them not to do work until further notice.

I have to agree with Havasu, that we do need more legal recourse to penalize contractors who willfully scam people like that.


----------



## applebear

At this point, I wouldn't mind seeing the creep in jail. Maybe they will start to think about it before they do it then. It's so easy, I mean sheesh if I didn't have a conscience...I might as well do it too, why not? You can destroy someones home, life and take their money with no consequences. All you need is a license to be a scumbag.

Heck though, I couldn't even keep 10 bucks a lady accidentally overpaid me for some windows awhile back. No, I contact her right away to correct the error...I'd call myself a fool, but it's just the right thing you know? You think by now, I'd be just bitter enough to pull stunts like that, but I have to live with myself.

Ah well, least I can look myself in the mirror and not vomit.


----------



## applebear

It's been awhile, and I wish I had more to update, but things are the same and looks like another has walked away. What can you do? It's a little frustrating when you have enough for the materials, just can't get the help. *weak smile*

Had some issues with the bank that triggered some medical problems and I found myself in places I never thought I'd see...but don't need to go into it openly [I'm ok with private message with those that have been keeping up with thread]. Looks like we'll get the issues worked out, though it's hard to forgive them for what they did. They are trying to make it up and so on, but it really threw me on my toosh hard. 

So looks like another winter, and back to searching for volunteers to help do the labor. Everything else is just waiting for that green light. 

Until then, looks like we're all going to have to be patient and hope some good vibes hit the target. I hope someday to give this thread a happy ending.

Best wishes...


----------



## applebear

Neal...


----------



## nealtw

applebear said:


> Neal...


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zannej

Does that mean you got the siding and such fixed?
If so, I'm so happy for you! I hope the bank will back off on you now.


----------



## applebear

zannej said:


> Does that mean you got the siding and such fixed?
> If so, I'm so happy for you! I hope the bank will back off on you now.



Unfortunately no....that's the old siding. One taken so far back, it has the old roof. Was just showing Neal the garage part and this was only way to share pictures.

I'm back to square one. :hide:


----------



## zannej

applebear said:


> Unfortunately no....that's the old siding. One taken so far back, it has the old roof. Was just showing Neal the garage part and this was only way to share pictures.
> 
> I'm back to square one. :hide:


Aww. :-(
Save​


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn

Hi, 
 That's awful that the contractor did that. I would find a new contractor to try and repair the damage. It can be very frustrating but the right person will be able to make your dream home a reality. Best of luck!


----------



## applebear

Elizabeth Lynn said:


> Hi,
> That's awful that the contractor did that. I would find a new contractor to try and repair the damage. It can be very frustrating but the right person will be able to make your dream home a reality. Best of luck!



Thank you for the kind words. I've since had the city called on me because they don't like the looks of my home, they toss new things at me when I least expect it...I suppose I should have saw it coming. Anyway, I can't afford another contractor since I still have to pay the bank for this contractor [I still have to pay for everything]. I try to put a little aside when able, but it is what it is. Good news is most of the dire side is protected and fusebox was done, thanks to this group and a couple kind hearted friends.


----------



## Gary

Do you have a Habitat for Humanity affiliate in your area?  Some have a program called "A brush with kindness" (other affiliates may call it something else). That program is designed to help people with repair projects on their existing home. Our affiliate has helped a number of people in similar situations as yours. If you haven't already, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## applebear

Gary said:


> Do you have a Habitat for Humanity affiliate in your area?  Some have a program called "A brush with kindness" (other affiliates may call it something else). That program is designed to help people with repair projects on their existing home. Our affiliate has helped a number of people in similar situations as yours. If you haven't already, it might be worth checking out.



That's a good idea, and I did. It was real hard to even get them to respond, I had to send them a picture of the side of the house to get them to...then they told me they didn't know what I was expecting from them, they only help families. I don't qualify because I'm a single person.


----------



## Gary

That's odd. I guess some affiliates have different rules than others. We've helped single people in the past, with the "Brush with kindness" program. We built a new home for a single lady with 3 children also.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nealtw

Gary said:


> That's odd. I guess some affiliates have different rules than others. We've helped single people in the past, with the "Brush with kindness" program. We built a new home for a single lady with 3 children also.  Sorry to hear that.


We had two very good stores here that suddenly lost there affiliation with the national group. stores closed and items auction off today.  Can only imagine what the problem was.


----------



## applebear

Gary said:


> That's odd. I guess some affiliates have different rules than others. We've helped single people in the past, with the "Brush with kindness" program. We built a new home for a single lady with 3 children also.  Sorry to hear that.



It was, and could very well depend on each branch. I did find their applications and indeed it said they only help families of ...I think it said 2 or more [might have been 3, I'm not positive. It's been SO long now].


----------



## zannej

I hope the city will stop pestering you and that you will eventually get stuff fixed. I also hope the contractor gets some karmic justice.


----------



## shan2themax

How about a community action agency? They often help disabled folks. Are you a veteran by chance?


----------



## applebear

zannej said:


> I hope the city will stop pestering you and that you will eventually get stuff fixed. I also hope the contractor gets some karmic justice.



Yeah me too, be nice to rest a little. 



shan2themax said:


> How about a community action agency? They often help disabled folks. Are you a veteran by chance?



I've tried everything I know of. I had a church step in, then quietly step out [they were depending on one of their members to lead it, and  he flaked out-not really their fault, I'm sure they felt bad]...that's as close as I got. I'm disabled, but not a vet.


----------



## zannej

I wonder if you can get a youtube or instagram channel for your dog. I bet he'd be pretty popular. He's very photogenic and adorable. Not sure how people make $ off of that, but somehow some people do it. LOL.


----------



## applebear

zannej said:


> I wonder if you can get a youtube or instagram channel for your dog. I bet he'd be pretty popular. He's very photogenic and adorable. Not sure how people make $ off of that, but somehow some people do it. LOL.



Haha I'm not sure why people pay people for that stuff, but pretty sure I wouldn't be one of them. I'm not very big into that social media stuff either, what I share in regards of the dogs...it's all for a smile, kind of takes away from it then hey.


----------



## zannej

Yeah, that makes sense. You wouldn't want to make a job out of it and make it feel like an obligation instead of just for fun. You'd be surprised what people pay for though. There are all sorts of youtube channels with people's pets.
If I didn't have such stringent bandwidth restrictions, I'd consider uploading videos & more pics of my pets. I don't know if any of them are as photogenic as your dog though. LOL.


----------



## applebear

Darren Kent said:


> Hi, I have just read your problem. I think I am too late to reply.
> It seems that your experience was too bad with the contractor. The same thing just happened with me. What is the step you took against the contractor? I don't think press will be a good option for that. I will go to the agency and use the social media and destroy their online reputation. I think it will be better. What you say?



I called the police and got an attorney. The police normally don't get involved [civil], but they were so angry by what they saw, they called osha. It didn't help me too much directly, but it did get some indirect justice. Was some talk going to the press, but didn't happen. He pretty much ruined his own reputation....I wasn't the only one he did this to, and he was called out online within his own community [as well as surrounding] and he quickly retreated into hiding to another state. He slowly crept back, but I don't think he's stupid enough to dabble into contracting again.


----------

